# New State Record



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

Congratulations to Ison Sadler on his 9lb 1oz Sheep's Head shot 3/13/14 in Port O'Connor Tx. It was not the best night of Bowfishing but we did mange to shot some nice fish along with this monster that shatter's the current Bowfishing record by 3 POUNDS !!! On a side note the Stingray's are starting to make their push back into the Bays' so wade fisherman BEWARE ! As for anyone wanting to try Bowfishing now is the time to book for some AWESOME action on Big STINGRAYS.


----------

